# Studio XPS 8100 XP Drivers?????



## deutschnaftula (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought a new dell xps 8100 that came with win7, but I installed xp on it, because I have a custom program that will only run on a XP computer 

the computer details are here 

Now I know that dell only supports win7 drivers for this computer, but I want to the manufactories websites like Intel and downloaded all the drivers, and it works fine, but when I open “computer management” I still see the yellow# at 3 items, so I would really appreciate if you can help me.

The 3 items are 

*PCI simple communications controller 


Audio device on high definition audio bus


SM bus controller*


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the hardware id for the missing devices. You can can find the steps in the article below

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## deutschnaftula (Jul 9, 2009)

makinu1der2 said:


> Post the hardware id for the missing devices. You can can find the steps in the article below
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html





PCI simple communications controller: Pci\Ven_8086&DEV_3B64&SUSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3&11523659&oBo


SM bus controller: Pci\VEN_8086&DEV_3B30&SUBSYS_040D1028&REV_06\3%11583659


----------



## deutschnaftula (Jul 9, 2009)

i gave you the hardware id


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi ,
I will give this a try.
I would advise you create a restore point BEFORE you install each driver.
This way if something goes wrong you can revert back.

Note: These drivers have not been tested on XP.
You assume full responsibility

For the SM Bus Controller (the first driver that should be installed) use this driver:
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/chipset/R245415.exe

It is the Win7 driver, but according to the "Read Me" file this driver contains the XP Version. If this driver fails you could try the Intel Driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18494&lang=eng

PCI Simple Communication Controller is usually the dial-up modem, but the numbers you posted imply that it is the Intel(R) Management Engine Interface:
http://ftp.dell.com/chipset/R245424.exe
This is also the win7 driver, but again it shows support for XP.

You have not posted the *Audio device on high definition audio bus* ID


----------



## maxok (Apr 12, 2010)

I am trying to do the same thing, install Win XP on a Dell Studio XPS 8100. Could someone hook me up with the drivers I need or a list of where to get them. Also a way to make them a boot disk. Id br thankful for any help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please look at post 2 link that will get you started, you can then post back with your info but please start your own thread, as this process is quite complicated and the wrong info could be taken from the posts


----------



## deutschnaftula (Jul 9, 2009)

maxok said:


> I am trying to do the same thing, install Win XP on a Dell Studio XPS 8100. Could someone hook me up with the drivers I need or a list of where to get them. Also a way to make them a boot disk. Id br thankful for any help.






the network driver 

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/netlink_k57.php



Audio Driver 

http://www.userdrivers.com/Motherboard/Asus-P5P43TD-Pro-Motherboard-Realtek-ALC887-Audio-Driver-5-10-0-5859-for-Windows-XP-Vista-7/download/



i would say you should make your one XP CD sleepmaster'd with nlite with the sata drivers,
if you need any help contect me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi deutschnaftula,

Does this mean you have your issue resolved?



> i would say you should make your one XP CD sleepmaster'd with nlite with the sata drivers,
> if you need any help contect me.


Bill


----------



## deutschnaftula (Jul 9, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi deutschnaftula,
> 
> Does this mean you have your issue resolved?
> 
> ...



no, i still have the 3 issues but i dont have any performance decrease,


i wrote about the CD bcouse you may have this issue as i did http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-88832-0x0000007B-blue-screen-error-installing-Win-XP-on-my-Dell-XPS-600.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What are the issues?


----------



## maxok (Apr 12, 2010)

I think instead of all the hassle of finding drivers and making a boot disk. Im going to use: http://www.zinstall.com/. Its not cheap but I can have both OS's if it works.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

That program only transfer your personal info. It does not install drivers.
Bill


----------



## deutschnaftula (Jul 9, 2009)

BCCOMP said:


> What are the issues?






Xp doesn’t have the SATA drivers (or the raid controller) when you install XP after the first reboot it BSOD


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you slipstreamed the sata driver to a "custom" XP cd?

Sata Driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18860&lang=eng

How to slipstream a "custom" XP cd:
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/


----------



## deutschnaftula (Jul 9, 2009)

yes i did and it was good.


----------



## captnh (May 17, 2010)

Hello, I am trying to dual boot dell studio xps win 7 with XP. I can not find the following drivers:

network controller: PCI\ven_168c&dev_002a&subsys_0203168c
audio device on hidef audio bus: hdaudio\func_01&ven_8086&dev_2804&subsys_80860101

any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi captnh please start a thread of your own this is a old thread, and hijacking a thread will not get you the attention you may need for your issue


----------



## captnh (May 17, 2010)

Sorry, I was not trying to hijack this tread. I am dealing with exact same issue that was discussed in this thread.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi understood but please make a thread of your own also state which os requires the drivers


----------

